# GMF exmaple diagram



## js2002 (23. Jan 2008)

Hi,

ich habe von Wildcard den Tipp mit diesem Tutorial bekommen:
http://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/eclipse/technology/phoenix/demos/gmf-orgchart/

Bis zum Ende klappt auch alles, doch das fertig diagram hat Fehler, siehe Screenshots:

1.  



2.





Ein Unterschied war beim "Combine" zum Mapping Modell Da steht Canvas "undefined".
Ein valides Modell ist es aber.

Weiss jem warum die Message Attribute beim generierten Code nicht da sind?


----------



## js2002 (23. Jan 2008)

Nach der Autom. Update Funktion von Eclipse und erneutem Versuch klappte es wunderbar.


----------



## js2002 (23. Jan 2008)

Mist, doch nicht, wenn ich daraus eine RCP Anwendung machen will kommt der Fehler wieder.


----------

